# Wild Mouse Litter



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Sorry, I know this isn't about rats, but I hope this is okay...

My friend recently had a small litter of wild mice come into her hands. Their mother was in their car engine and is more than likely dead... She has already been supplementing them with kitten formula and has a beanie for heat. Is there any advice for us? It seems like I may be taking one or two in (With my parents permission) if they live. They seem to have been born today or be only a few days old. What are the chances of them surviving? I don't think they can be released either, can they?

Should we treat them like normal mice once they start to grow up too? Please, any tips are greatly appreciated!

Also, my friend is homeschooled, so she is able to feed them every two hours as she is supposed to.


----------



## MinorRobot (Aug 13, 2014)

Mice that young are tricky because they are so small.
For the best chance of their survival, I would try to take them to a wildlife rescue, but obviously you won't be able to keep them then.

How is she feeding them? I've never done mice, but a woman I volunteer with once raised very young mice by using a tiny paintbrush to feed them the formula.

I would get a heating pad, preferably not auto-shut off. Put the mice in a container with the beanie, put the container half on/half off the heating pad set to low. Mice grow up quick, but I doubt at that age they can regulate their own body temp.


----------



## Wieju (Jan 25, 2015)

On one of my journeys through the depth of Youtube I found the channel Creek Valley Critters. They show how to raise mice. Maybe that channel might help you out. They have a whole Playlist about raising a baby mouse. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLIxj-hHVU0wJJq40wp6TOs2tEO05H98pp


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes, she is feeding with a paintbrush and she has a heating pad. I'm not sure about the wildlife rescue. She seems to be doing all she can to keep them alive in her house, but I'll mention it to her.

Oh, thank you so much!!! Those videos will be very helpful, I'm sure!

Sadly, my parents said I couldn't take any in, but I would still like to help my friend as much as I can. Any more tips or information you guys could give us would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey guys, thank you all so much for your help, but sadly the litter passed away today. They had apparently been looking really good and healthy and then they were just suddenly gone. Thank you all for trying though.


----------

